
Show HN: WorkDive – Manage Time Entry via SMS Texting - wireblitz
https://workdive.com
======
wireblitz
Would love to get some feedback on the product. Here's more info:

Workdive is a simple, hands-off time entry app designed to simplify your
business and increase productivity. Whether you own a business and work with
multiple contractors or you are self-employed and work with many clients, this
solution can serve you well. The concept is simple. If you can text, you can
enter your time. Use this solution to monitor your revenue, invoice clients,
track and approve submissions, and much more. Read more below on how to get
started.

